# [OT]questa gentoo bistrattata

## lopio

ciao,

su pc magazine una recensione dei sistemi linux piu' consigliati.

Va bene che la premessa e' quella di proporre uan soluzione efficace all' utente desktop generico  ma almeno potevano fare lo sforzo di mettere in risalto la diversa filosofia, la compilazione dei sorgenti, la velocita', il forum, ecc...che gentoo mette in evidenza   e non rimarcare solo la difficolta' di installazione e dare un voto pessimo al parco software disponibile.

mah...   :Confused: Last edited by lopio on Sun Nov 28, 2004 6:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ciao,
> 
> su pc magazine una recensione dei sistemi linux piu' consigliati.
> 
> Va bene che la premessa e' quella di proporre uan soluzione efficace all' utente desktop generico  ma almeno potevano fare lo sforzo di mettere in risalto la diversa filosofia, la compilazione dei sorgenti, la velocita', il forum, ecc...che gentoo mette in evidenza   non rimarcare solo la difficolta' di installazione e dare un voto pessimo al parco software disponibile.
> ...

 

Si' ma è pc magazine lol chissenefrega  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ... e dare un voto pessimo al parco software disponibile.
> 
> mah...  

 

uh? fin'ora qualsiasi applicazione di cui avevo bisogno l'ho trovata integrata in portage (o male che vada su bugzilla + overlay), accuse gratuite...   :Shocked: 

----------

## tobiwan_

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ciao,
> 
> su pc magazine una recensione dei sistemi linux piu' consigliati.
> 
> Va bene che la premessa e' quella di proporre uan soluzione efficace all' utente desktop generico  ma almeno potevano fare lo sforzo di mettere in risalto la diversa filosofia, la compilazione dei sorgenti, la velocita', il forum, ecc...che gentoo mette in evidenza   non rimarcare solo la difficolta' di installazione e dare un voto pessimo al parco software disponibile.
> ...

 

LOL non compro quella roba (la carta igienica è più economica e funziona meglio) , ma secondo me non sono nemmeno riusciti a installarla (la storia del poco software disponibile lo dimostra, in portage manca solo il modulo del kernel per la macchina del caffè USB)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

infatti... a me la cosa del "poco software" mi turba non poco... fare una mail di lamentele?

ciao

----------

## hardskinone

 *comio wrote:*   

> ...fare una mail di lamentele?

 

straquoto. Anche se forse ha ragione lavish.

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si' ma è pc magazine lol chissenefrega 

 

quoto

----------

## grentis

Anche io quoto il "chissenefrega"...

se chi parla non sa...basta non ascoltare...

----------

## Josuke

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   
> 
> Si' ma è pc magazine lol chissenefrega  
> 
> quoto

 

appunto

----------

## =DvD=

Chissene...

oddio a essere sincero io volevo mettere gentoo anni fa, ma leggendo una recensione PREFERII LINUX FROM SCRATCH!!

E come me chissà quanti!!

----------

## molesto

pc magazine... cos'è una "rivista di computers" ?   :Laughing: 

chi vuole installare linux usa la testa e fa le sue scelte e prima o poi

trova la distro che più gli aggrada.

Per me è gentoo, alla quale sono arrivato dopo slack, redhat e mandrake

... pensate una volta ho installato una cosa che si chiamava Corel Linux ahaaha

insomma, kissene di pc magazine ! 

viva la libertà.... e poi, quanti lettori avrà ?

----------

## neon

 *molesto wrote:*   

> viva la libertà.... e poi, quanti lettori avrà ?

 

Purtroppo credo un bel pò.

 *grentis wrote:*   

> se chi parla non sa...basta non ascoltare...

 

Ipotizzando che nemmeno io sappia come faccio a capirlo?

Io sono per una mail di segnalazione dell'errore grossolano. Ovviamente la cosa non ci tocca perchè già conosciamo gentoo, ma chi non la ha ancora provata magari potrebbe desistere...

----------

## xoen

 *comio wrote:*   

> infatti... a me la cosa del "poco software" mi turba non poco... fare una mail di lamentele?

 

POCO SOFTWARE??? Ma se e' il paradiso della pigrizia Gentoo...trovi tutto, installa praticamente da sola...Penso anch'io non siano riusciti ad installarla  :Wink: 

e-mail?? Pensi sappiano registrare un indirizzo e-mail?Configurare un client? Vabè dai, così no,troppo bastardo...

 *molesto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pc Magazine... cos'è una "rivista di computers" ? Laughing
> 
> chi vuole installare linux usa la testa e fa le sue scelte e prima o poi
> ...

 

Comunque anche questo e' vero.

----------

## silian87

Beh, che gentoo non e' una distro per niubbi al 100% questo si sa, certo che pero' screditarla in questo modo non mi sembra proprio il caso. Ma se penso di giornali che si definivano "di informatica" consigliavano di farsi furbi ed installare Linux e Macosx sotto degli emulatori per winzoz, in modo da poter dare a "linux" tutti i vantaggi di windows quali stabilita' e sicurezza.

Certo che se evitassero di fumarsi i giornali di linux che comprano per documentarsi e se li leggessero non sarebbe male...  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sparker

Non ho letto l'articolo ma secondo ma hanno usato i precompilati, o al limite il cd con i sorgenti. E' l'unica spegazione razionale per il "poco software"...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Non ho letto l'articolo ma secondo ma hanno usato i precompilati, o al limite il cd con i sorgenti. E' l'unica spegazione razionale per il "poco software"...

 

Si anche secondo me, non l'hanno provata a fondo

----------

## grentis

 *Quote:*   

> grentis ha scritto:
> 
> se chi parla non sa...basta non ascoltare...
> 
> Ipotizzando che nemmeno io sappia come faccio a capirlo? 

 

se io non so qualcosa (e sono tante le cose che non so  :Embarassed:  ) evito di fare commenti specifici a riguardo...

ovviamente è il mio punto di vista....  :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## SteelRage

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   ...fare una mail di lamentele? 
> 
> straquoto. Anche se forse ha ragione lavish.

 

idem con patate...

vabbè, capisco che la rivista è quello che è, dal punto di vista qualitativo (almeno secondo me)... però non per questo possono mettersi a scrivere cose palesemente false...

incompetenza? poca voglia di approfondire?

nel primo caso penso sia cosa buona e giusta far sentire la "nostra" voce...

nel secondo caso... la cosa buona e giusta sarebbe una bella rettifica   :Shocked: 

----------

## federico

Si ma ricordiamoci che tutte queste riviste sono sponsorizzate da m$ ...

----------

## nomadsoul

pure io sarei per la email di segnalazione..

a dire il vero propenderei di più per la querela...

è disinformazione palese questa...

pubblicità negativa gratuita e infondata..

----------

## Geps

due righe di mail tranquilla con link a http://www.gentoo-portage.com/ e l'invito a leggere la prima riga (16501 ebuilds, 8104 Packages, Last Updated At 00:05:46 GMT).

----------

## federico

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> a dire il vero propenderei di più per la querela...

 

Se dovessimo fare una denuncia per ogni volta che dicono una stronzata riguardo linux ci sarebbe solo la lista da fare, iniziando dalle riviste specialistiche per linux che pubblicano pubblicita' contro linux.

Meglio ignorare questi loschi figuri e spendere i nostri soli in miglior modo.

----------

## Neomubumba

Di riviste io ne ho comprate a palate e te lo assicuro queste come Pc Magazine, Pc World etc etc sono buone solo per la carta patinata. Non ho mai trovato niente di interessante se non per magari le comparative dell'hardware e pochi altri servizi. Poi quando si mettono a parlare di Linux ed Open Source in generale non ne parliamo...

Sembra di sentire il classico UTONTO Windows che non ha mai visto ne provato un OS Linux (anzi che in fondo in fondo è ancora convinto che Linux sia un programma strano degli hacker, quelli cattivi mi raccomando!!! i cracker, ma non andarglielo a spiegare perchè altrimenti va a pensare ai cereali!).

Le uniche riviste che ritengo utili, con i loro limiti e pecche, sono IMHO Linux Magazine, Linux Pratico, Linux PRO e Linux&C.. Almeno loro sanno di cosa parlano (anche se a volte ne hanno dette grosse magari). Poi che io conosca c'è come molto valida OpenSource.net che è interessante.

E comunque è risaputo tutte quelle riviste come PC Magazine parlano solamente di Programmi per Windows o comunque in quell'area. E' come chiedere ad un cieco di descrivergli la Gioconda. Non possono!

Non volevo fare pubblicità alle riviste che ho nominato (non ci guadagnerei nulla) ma semplicemente dirvi l'esperienza e quello che ho provato dopo aver letto quelle altre riviste.

Tutto cioò ovviamente IMHO (LMOAR)!!!

----------

## SilverXXX

L'avesse detto una rivista seria come pc professionale mi sarei preoccupato, ma se l'ha detto pc magazine, non è cos' importante. Certo però una mail per una veloce rettifica ci starebbe.

----------

## comio

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> L'avesse detto una rivista seria come pc professionale mi sarei preoccupato, ma se l'ha detto pc magazine, non è cos' importante. Certo però una mail per una veloce rettifica ci starebbe.

 

io sono abbonato a pc prof da 10 anni... e ti assicuro che il livello è sceso veramente tanto... fai due conti

----------

## randomaze

 *comio wrote:*   

> io sono abbonato a pc prof da 10 anni... e ti assicuro che il livello è sceso veramente tanto... fai due conti

 

Dato che pensavo la stessa cosa 5 anni fa (sulla caduta di livello) direi che negli ultimi 5 anni non mi sono perso nulla.

Per fare due conti moltiplico il prezzo della rivista prima per 12 (come i mesi) e poi per 5 (come gli anni)?

----------

## molesto

a dire il vero anche io non la compro più... prima era un appuntamento fisso..

ora è tutta pubblicità...

certo però che Internet gli ha dato una bella mazzata a queste riviste di informatica "da edicola"   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Mistobaan

La domanda base che dovete porvi e' questa:

Uno che sa usare la gentoo secondo voi, va a lavorare a Pc magazine??

----------

## molesto

su linux magazine del mese scorso in una risposta a una lettera tipo

"quale distro" la redazione nel consigliare la solita mandrake community

diceva - di strisco e tra parentesi - che la preferita in redazione era gentoo.

Io credo che in gentoo riviva lo spirito delle prime distribuzioni di Linux (che è anche il motivo per cui mi sono riavvicinato a questo so) e che, pertanto, sia

destinata a rimanere un po' di 'nicchia' (ho detto nicchia, non minchia  :Laughing:  ) e

quindi 'trascurata' dal mondo non power user (? = looser user; down user; press start to begin user) sempre alla ricerca della 'perfezione'.

In tutto questo, comunque, unicuicumque suum, 

a ciascuno il suo, no?

Pc Magazine da chi fa copia e incolla per pubblicare la rivista? 

Dico, non se avete notato, ma sono tutte uguali!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Onip

io sono per la rettifica. la disinformazione non fa mai bene, a prescindere da chi la fa, dalla qualità della rivista in questione e della competenza dei lettori.

----------

